# Lowering Springs



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm looking to lower my Cruze with Eibach lowering spring. What are the consequences of not changing the factory struts?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nothing !  a nice set of lowering springs such as H&R & Eibach would be perfectly fine. Coilovers seem to be a lot more complex and many people would recommend upgrading a lot more then just the struts and springs since they are harsh on ANY car.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Do it! Eibach pro Kit is a good kit as well the others. I have lowered many cars at this height it wont affect too much but if you want that stance like the others go coilovers


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ exactly . Coilovers tend to be a little more time consuming when trying to take care of your coils threads. Salt destroys coilovers so if your car is winter driven springs is the route to take.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have 23k on mine now about 10k on my springs and shocks still feel good as new. I have had eibachs on a few of my cars and love them. They put a lot of thought/effort into designing and offering a good spring that won't kill your stock strut. You may have to replace a few k before over stock but it's more then worth it. Go for it!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

What trim do you have? If an Eco or RS, lowering springs won't do anything for you, you will need coilovers to go lower.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> What trim do you have? If an Eco or RS, lowering springs won't do anything for you, you will need coilovers to go lower.


Not necessarily true...
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12361
Older thread but still good info


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have an LTZ RS and when I was running pedders lowering springs they brought my car down a solid 1.2" . So coilovers aren't your only option


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I have the LS trim package, from what I read the Eibach springs will take down the car about an inch.
I know the garage is going to recommend an alignment, but will it be necessary? Also, is an inch enough to through off the camber?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

They will bring it down about 1.5 in when fully settled. And for alignment, after install drive for about a week and then get it aligned. The springs need time to settle and if you align right away a week later it will be off again. Don't worry about camber. The rear is fixed on the beam and the front only changes a little, not enough for excess tire wear. Toe is the major tire killer. I would install and drive for a week or two(it's not long enough to hurt your tires) then take it back and have it aligned then your done!


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Resurrection! 

How is the ride quality of the Eibachs? I have a 2014 and kinda like the ride quality. I've had a few lowered cars but I've never used Eibachs.


----------

